# Well, at least it wont rust!



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We had just taken over an addition that some idiot contractor started. Took the H/O for 30,000.00 and split. The work he done was shoddy and you could tell he had no clue as to any building codes at all.

We were going through the framing nightmare when I noticed he started the plumbing. There was a 1/2 pex line coming out of the wall with a 1/2 tee to feed a tub and shower. Under the house he had a 1/2 tee crimped on the other end ready to tie that one into a 1/2 line. Worst off I thought something did not look right about the tee when one of our men who used to work at Home Depot said that tee was actually a 1/2" irrigation tee! Well, it would not have rusted out anyways!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They are making poly pex fittings now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

man, I did not know that. 
Guess I missed it. I dont do much plumbing any more, guess technology crept up and passed me by.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

engineered plastic (EP) fittings are a strong, durable and cost-effective solution for commercial and residential plumbing applications.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Hit a poly fitting with a hammer once and try to break it, they are a lot tougher than they look


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

The first rule of...no...I mean, the second rule...wait...no...uhmmm...well it's _definitely_ among the top ten rules of plumbing:

"_Never take plumbing advice from a Big Box store employee_" :no:

:jester::laughing:

The plastic variety of pex fittings really started to take off after the new lead-free brass costs went through the roof. I still can't help but wonder if they'll hold up, but so far so good as far as I've heard :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats what you get for taking advice from a guy that worked at Home Depot


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasn't this one if the failure points on quest?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The Wirsbo guy said they are tougher when it comes to freezing.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> The Wirsbo guy said they are tougher when it comes to freezing.


Yep...they told me that too :yes:

I hope it's true.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> The Wirsbo guy said they are tougher when it comes to freezing.


I think his daddy is the one that told Gramps Orangeburg would never wear out. :laughing:

Never trust the sales rep. :no:


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

We use Viega system all the time. Never had a problem, plus the trays of fitting are a lot less heavier then brass lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Never had a problem with pex, pex al pex etc. never used the new plastic fittings it just never set right with me. Pex water lines I don't think will ever leak. But for rats in the attic and scratches on the install idk. I been in house that flooded over pex piping in the attic but they just looked like bad installs. The city inspectors in San Antonio stuck a piece full of water stuck it in the freezer and it never broke when it froze. It will take forever to unthaw tho since you can use anything to heat it up that I know of... I don't personal want them to find something that will last forever cause will be out of a job..


----------



## plumberlondon99 (Dec 8, 2012)

I use plastic fittings a lot but a type in UK and they do make things quicker but for anything on view would always use copper personally!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

plumberlondon99 said:


> I use plastic fittings a lot but a type in UK and they do make things quicker but for anything on view would always use copper personally!


Are you talking about the speed fit.
Twist and lock system.


----------

